# Blog I posted on Myspace about detist appt.



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Felt this belonged here....

February 8, 2008 - Friday


My worst fear...about to come true!
Current mood: scared
Category: Life

So, I told you I would update you on the dentist visit. Honestly, I didn't get the news that I was thinking I would hear. "Mrs. Dale, you will have to have all your teeth pulled"...nope instead the verdict is.....

*Monday- I have to get a "gum treatment" yep. my mouth is that bad.

*Wednesday- I have to get 3 teeth pulled! Yep...

After all of that is said and done, if I have enough in my dental insurace account for the year, then I have to get 2 root canals done on 2 of my front teeth. IF that doesn't work, then I loose them. And explore other options. :-(



Honestly, Andrew has truly been the greatest husband in the world. He's been so supportive, he's told me that he will still love me no matter what, and he will always be with me.

Last night and today it hit me hard. I'm mentally and emotionally upset about the outcome that may happen. I'm scared, not about Andrew leaving me if this happens, but scared about having the same people who are considered my "friends" now, still be there for me later. I know that is mean to think about. Honestly, I laid in bed today til after 12 fretting, going back and forth about weather or not who's going to be there, and who's not. Will I be the same. Am I being too dramatic? Maybe, but its the phase I am going to get passed on this. Part of me is pissed off with myself for not taking better care of my teeth. Part of me is pissed off at people who can eat candy all the time, drink sodas all the time, and have decent teeth. Part of me is pissed off at my parents for choosing something else over taking us to the dentist as kids. No one is perfect, so I won't harbor all these pissed off feelings on anyone. I blame no one.

The things I have some to realize after today are:

*Andrew is going to accept me no matter what shape I am in, as I do him.

*IF it comes to me having to have those front teeth pulled and replacements put in, or if at the worse get ALL my teeth pulled then, I'll find out who my friends are, and have to have faith that those who are in my life will stay in my life.

Just kinda hard to accept this when all my life I haven't felt "beautiful", and finally when I began to accept that my smile wasn't perfect due to the bell's palsy from when I had my last ear surgery as a kid, and that my acne was FINALLY clearing itself up, and finally finding a man that didn't care WHAT I looked like, and loved me for me. Then this hits and blows it all up.



Sorry for going on and on. It took alot for me to write this blog. I know some of you were wandering what happened...there ya go.

Love ya all!!!

Sarah


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Kudos for being so strong. Self confidence is the beautiful thing anyone can have.

And Kudos for your love for being a real man and supporting and loving his wife.

draconis


----------



## ronnieswifey1120 (Feb 8, 2008)

As handsome as I find my husband to be, his teeth aren't very attractive. Does it really matter to me? NOPE.

I've known some good looking guys with awesome teeth who were the scum of the earth. As much as we care about our physical appearance, in the end, it doesn't matter as much as we think. If there are people who judge your character and/or worth based on your appearance alone, they aren't worth having in your life. I'm sure your husband loves you regardless. 

Good luck with the dentist!!! Hope everything goes well. I also have a MySpace.. 

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/1482077

Check it out sometime! Take care!


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

My dear, if this is how you're going to find out who your true friends are then so be it. Just continue to believe in yourself and the good thing is that you have your husband beside you who loves you no matter what. So..... let those other people gooooo.:smthumbup:


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I haven't gotten the 4 teeth pulled yet. That is Thursday. Its been a ROUGH month for both my husband and myself. He's had a cold, then the FLU all in between my dental issues..:-( So we've taken turns taking care of each other. In between his underways with his Navy Ship....AHHHH, thanks for your nice thoughts. I've come to terms with things, and I agree, if people don't like me because of my teeth, or what has to be done, then its their loss.


----------

